# Elektronikas forums >  2n2222

## Powerons

Uzbūvēju nelielu aparātu, kas ir paredzēts, lai no radiovadāmā lidmašīnas modeļa izšautu raķetes.

Elektriskajam deglim vajag 500ma strāvu.

Shēmā ieliku 2N2222 tranzistorus, bet radās problēma ar tranzistora maksimālās trāvas parametru.

Ja skatās Argusā, tad 2N2222 ir paredzēts 1A strāvai, ar piebildi ka paredzēt lietot 500ma pastiprinātājam.
Ja skatās Ormix, tad 0.6A strāvai.

2N2222 pirku sen un vairs nezinu kāds ražotājs.

Tad rodās jautājums, vai 2N2222 nav par mazu šim uzdevumam.
Maksimālo strāvu ierobežos LM317, kas ir 521ma.

Ieslēgšanās ilgums arī nebūs ilgs ne ilgāk par sekundi.

----------


## Powerons

Vienkārši sakot vai 2n2222 var darbināt ar 521mA strāvu

----------


## Isegrim

Kas liedz pamēģināt? Māja tak neuzsprāgs! Simulē slodzi un pēcāk pačamdi temperatūru.

----------


## Jurkins

Nedomāju, ka slēdža režīmā sekundi izturēt šim ar 500mA būs kāda problēma. Tik ņem vērā, ka pie 25-ciem celsijiem šim beta ir ap200...250. Tas nozīmē, ka bāzes strāvu vajag vismaz 2mA, bet labāk vairāk.

p.s. vai iekš LV radīsies konkurents "rīperam"?  ::

----------

